# Anwendung schließen (SendMessage)



## guller33 (23. Juli 2006)

Hi !

Wie kann ich eine Anwendung mit SendMessage schließen?

Hat vielleicht jemand Beispiele?

Danke !


----------



## schachmat (24. Juli 2006)

Falls es nicht mit SendMessage sein muss und du die 2005er Version hast, geht das mit der Process-Klasse. Vielleicht gibt es die auch in früheren Versionen.... ka.... 

Beispiel hab ich zwar grad nicht zur Hand, aber in solchen Fällen liefert die MSDN-Library gute Dienste


----------



## ron6699 (25. Juli 2006)

Hallo

bin schon etwas weiter mit dem problem.

ich  machs mit post message.

nur mein nächstes problem ist 

wie finde ich den fensternamen(nicht exenamen)

mit postmessage kann ich fast alles schliessen

aber ich habe zwar den exe namen zb. notepad.exe und das handle
aber post message benotigt den fensternamen.

dann würds laufen.

wie kann ich den rausfinden?

danke


----------



## Shakie (4. August 2006)

```
Declare Function PostMessage Lib "user32" Alias _
    "PostMessageA" (ByVal hwnd As Long, ByVal wMsg As _
    Long, ByVal wParam As Long, lParam As Any) As Long
```

*hwnd*
Ein Handle für das Fenster, das die Nachricht erhält. Wird die Nachricht an HWND_BROADCAST gesendet, wird sie an alle Top-Level-Fenster des Systems weitergegeben. Ist dieser Parameter auf NULL gesetzt, verhält sich PostMessage wie PostThreadMessage, so dass die Nachricht an den aktuellen Thread geht.

*wMsg*
Die zu versendende Nachricht.

*wParam*
Die mit der Nachricht übergebenen wParam-Daten.

*lParam*
Die mit der Nachricht übergebenen lParam-Daten. 

--> Es wird das Handle benötigt und nicht der Fenstername.


----------

